
Williams College Cuts Price 15%, Cancels Sports Due to Virus - megacorp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-29/williams-college-cuts-price-15-cancels-sports-in-virus-tumult
======
nkurz
The full statement by the college[1] (which I applaud Bloomberg for linking!)
is well worth a read: [https://president.williams.edu/writings-and-
remarks/letters-...](https://president.williams.edu/writings-and-
remarks/letters-from-the-president/announcing-our-plan-for-fall-2020/)

It suggests a way that one (very rich) school thinks they can safely reopen.
Quick highlights:

The school is open for residential students starting September 2020. The
semester turns "remote" after Thanksgiving break (mid-November 2020). The
January 2021 "Winter Study" when students take a single course is cancelled.
The next semester (presumably) starts Feb 2021.

Students arrive on campus in stages starting in late August 2020 to allow time
for Covid-19 testing. 24-48 hour quarantine on arrival until test results are
available. Faculty and staff will generally arrive later.

Masks and "social distancing" at all times in public places (including
classes). Carry-out only meals from the dining halls. Weekly Covid-19 testing
of all students, faculty, and staff. "We anticipate that cases of Covid-19
will be diagnosed on campus."

It will be interesting to see how it will work.

[1] To be clear to international readers, "college" typically refers to a
small four-year residential university typically for students who have just
finished high school. Williams is very traditional 200-some year school in
Massachusetts that 1) usually appears near the top of "best liberal arts
college" lists and 2) has a very large enough financial endowment that their
re-opening approach is essentially not financially constrained.

